# California to Cancun



## lexploring (Apr 8, 2017)

Hello! 

I will be driving solo in a camper van from San Francisco to Cancun in June and although I've done a decent amount of research, I'd love to hear tips and recommendations from everyone here. Anything from safest routes, to dealing with authorities, to places to park & camp for the night, things to be prepared for, etc. etc. Any info would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks in advance 
Lexi


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Things to remember:
Lanes are narrower & signs are often obscured by foliage.
The left signalling of the vehicle ahead does not mean it will turn left from a highway. It means pass me.
The left signalling of the vehicle ahead may mean that it will turn left in a city environment....maybe.
Turning left is done from the right lateral, if available, or the right shoulder when BOTH lanes are clear.
Turning left can get you T-boned, as the following traffic thought you meant for them to pass you.
Campgrounds are rare & not what you expect in the USA. Large PEMEX stations with restaurants are OK.
Chlorinate your water tank. Bring all your black water treatment chemicals & spare parts, extra hose, etc
Greet officialdom with a cheerful smile and a handshake, then speak only in Urdu, etc. Keep smiling.
Hotels will often let you use their parking lot, maybe even a shower, for a small fee. 
Keep all wheels on the pavement. Shoulders may not exist & the drop-off will cause a roll-over crash.
Enjoy!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Not knowing your age and driving experience in Mexico, I would do your trip this way:
1. Drive San Francisco to Loredo TX...Why? Better highways, toll free and better gas prices.
2. Drive Mexico Highway 85 D from Loredo past Monterey ( the D designates a toll road ).
You want toll roads whenever you have a choice..Toll Road = Quota......Free Road = Libre...
Average cost for gas in Mexico today is $3.61 USD per Gallon, CA,AZ,NM & TX gas average =$2.44 USD..
Tolls from Loredo to Cancun will amount to $127 USD, total drive miles = 3477 miles......

Here is a Mexican millage / tolls website / highway # : 

Rutas Punto a Punto

Feel free to ask any more questions........suerte


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Some areas we have driven in Mexico - on highways - if there is a shoulder and you are not going faster than the speed limit - you are expected to move over to the shoulder and let the passing cars pass. It isn't like in the US where you would stay in your lane and they would pass across the line.You don't have to slow down, just move over.

Most (if not all) of the cuotas (toll roads in Mexico) now are enabled to read devices which automatically debit your credit card for tolls. We have it set up to automatically charge our card a new 500 pesos everytime the balance falls below 200 pesos. You can pick up the devices at most farmacias.

https://www.idmexico.com.mx/idmexico/

Finally - if you are going anywhere near Mexico City - consider getting a permission to pass regardless of your plate - it is free. Saved us a ticket. Oh - and you might not be allowed to drive a camper down the fast lanes in cities - might need to stick to the local lanes. Learned that the hard way driving a trailer through Mexico City on the way down.

..:ASE TURISTICO::..


----------



## lexploring (Apr 8, 2017)

RVGRINGO said:


> Greet officialdom with a cheerful smile and a handshake, then speak only in Urdu, etc. Keep smiling.


Speak only in Urdu? I may need some clarification on this tip..


----------



## lexploring (Apr 8, 2017)

This is very helpful - thank you!

I'm early 30s and have only driven in Mexico a couple times and only in tourist areas (PV, Cabo, etc) Knowing that, would you change your suggestions at all?


----------



## lexploring (Apr 8, 2017)

horseshoe846 said:


> Most (if not all) of the cuotas (toll roads in Mexico) now are enabled to read devices which automatically debit your credit card for tolls. We have it set up to automatically charge our card a new 500 pesos everytime the balance falls below 200 pesos. You can pick up the devices at most farmacias.
> 
> Finally - if you are going anywhere near Mexico City - consider getting a permission to pass regardless of your plate - it is free. Saved us a ticket. Oh - and you might not be allowed to drive a camper down the fast lanes in cities - might need to stick to the local lanes. Learned that the hard way driving a trailer through Mexico City on the way down.


Thank you for the info re the toll credit card device - will definitely look into that!

Regarding the permission to pass - I will likely be in Mexico City for longer than 14 days and it looks like 14 days is the maximum. Do you only need the pass for driving through the city/entering/exiting the city or do you need it on a daily basis? 

Thanks again!


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

There seems to be a lot of good info here, but I'll give you my two cents anyways. I haven't driven, but I did take a two day long bus ride from Queretaro (Central Mexico) to Tijuana, Baja California. Drive thru the toll highways and keep the receipts as some may be able to provided some road side assistance or at the very least call a tow/mechanic to come and help (the number for the assistance should be on the receipt). 

Don't rely too much on the Garmin in car GPS. My father sent me an older one from back home and the maps on those can be really outdated and confused you a bit. If you can get a hold of a smart phone in Mexico Google Maps/Waze work better but aren't infallible. 

There were a good number of check points (military/police) along coast of western Mexico. I just as I were about to fall a sleep on the bus we would get to one of these and we had to get out of the bus. It would take about 15 minutes while the dogs would go thru the luggage and for the guards to check for suspicious cargo. Luckily if it happened in the morning there would be food vendors and get a bite to eat while they did their thing.

If you decide to take the Laredo south to central Mexico be aware there is a lot of truck traffic. I used to work for a logistics company in Queretaro and we hired a lot of trucking companies to run deliveries from factories down there to the border. The drivers have a tight schedule and sometimes they rush to meet their deadlines. Don't expect them to stop either to help as they are very cautious about the cargo they have to deliver. 

Sorry wish I could give you more info. I'm from the Bay Area too and I think your road trip is going to be awesome. Hope you run into a lot of cool things along the way.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

14 days is the maximum length for the permission to pass. You can however ask for two 7 day passes. So maybe that will help some. Otherwise you need to pay attention to when you have to stay off the road - based on the last digit of your tag.

Regarding navigation - we used 'Here' on our Android phone. I have pre-downloaded the entire map of Mexico. I use it in off-line mode. (I really don't care for up to the minute traffic info). It works great - even knew to have me take the recently completed second level on a recent trip into Mexico City.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Unless you get off the freeway it is a pretty boring trip. I just got back a couple of days ago from San Cristobal de las casas to Guadalajara .. uneventful trip, all the roads were in good shape for a change and it is not unlike driving in the States..


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

How big is your rig?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The original post stated, “camper van“, so I assume no more than 24‘ and not a wide-body rig.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Traveler's guide to mexican camping , that book has lots of good rv information, and rv parks descriptions. Be careful when crossing Mexico City and the State of Mexico, police can be a nuisance there.
Other than that, send me a PM and I can give you my phone number, in case you need assistance or just have any questions. 
You will have a blast on that trip!


----------

